# [APPS] Top 15 Apps for Root Users (via @addtips)



## s15274n (Jun 11, 2011)

I thought addictive tips had a pretty decent list of suggested root apps.

I would have added Root Explorer (old school preference) and Ad-Free.

Others you would suggest?

HERE IS THEIR LIST ** gave the link for credit, links, images, etc **

1 - Titanium Backup
2 - Rom Manager
3 - Market Enabler
4 - ShootMe
5 - CPU Master
6 - File Expert
7 - FTP Droid
8 - Quick Boot
9 - Juice Defender 
10 - Bird Bar
11 - Chainfire 3D
12 - Battery Calibration 
13 - SD Maid
14 - Screencast Video Recorder
15 - AdbWireless


----------



## smohanv (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for the list.. useful..


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

My apps are pretty standard. I prefer SetCPU to CPU Master (though I don't even use it), and Root Explorer to File Expert. MD5 Checker is good for verifying MD5 sums on downloaded ROMs, Metamorph and Ninjamorph are good for customizing your ROM (and Zipsigner helps so it flashes correctly), and Adaway for if you don't feel like looking at adds.


----------



## iantihero (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice list, but I prefer "Wifi Tether.Apk"


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

And now I\'ve replaced metamorph with zip themer. It creates a flashable zip, and I\'ve never heard of a bootloop from it.


----------

